# Dorico Release Date Set



## wcreed51 (Oct 12, 2016)

Release date is next Wednesday 10/19!

http://www.steinberg.net/en/products/dorico/start.html


----------



## jsaras (Oct 18, 2016)

it seems like they've created a program that has great solutions to a lot of the "pain in the _ss" aspects of notation software. I look forward to some real-world feedback as to how successful it really is. I really hope that they find a way to incorporate NotePerformer in the near future. I really have no interest in the Halion samples cluttering up my hard drive.


----------

